# Maus und Tastatur über USB Hub?



## Nile9063 (11. März 2017)

*Maus und Tastatur über USB Hub?*

Hallo,

ich verwende an meinem Schreibtisch mehrere Computer (Meinen Gaming Rechner, meinen Zweitrechner für ältere Games und mein MacBook Late 2009 für kreative Zwecke und zum Arbeiten...) Ich habe jedoch keine Lust bei einem Wechsel des Geräts jedes mal meine gesamte Peripherie umzustecken und zudem steht mein Gaming Rechner auf dem Tisch und mein MacBook wenn dann ebenso - hätte man nur noch ein Kabel dass zum jeweiligen Gerät führt um die USB Peripherie anzuschließen wäre das sowohl deutlich eleganter als auch deutlich einfacher... Bei der USB Peripherie handelt es sich um eine Maus, eine Tastatur und ein USB Mikrofon, wobei Maus und Tastatur jeweils beleuchtet sind... (Netzteil also quasi Pflicht...) 

Meine Frage ist nun, käme es bei dabei zu Problemen mit der Bandbreite von USB (Zweitrechner und MacBook verfügen auch nur über USB 2.0) und sind dadurch Eingabeverzögerungen zu erwarten? 

Mein Hauptmonitor hat sowohl einen Display Port als auch HDMI Eingang, weshalb er dauerhaft über Display Port am Gaming Rechner angeschlossen ist und ich den zweiten HDMI Eingang dann entweder für das MacBook oder den Zweitrechner nutze... Ein KVM Switch wäre somit eigentlich nicht notwendig und mir eigentlich auch zu teuer...


----------



## NatokWa (11. März 2017)

*AW: Maus und Tastatur über USB Hub?*

Die Dinger haben schon an USB 1 keine echte verzögerung gehabt , also insgesammt kein Problem , aber NUR wenn du einen vernünftigen Hub benutzt , da gibt es echte Schrottdinger die selbst ne verzögerung verursachen .


----------



## Nile9063 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Maus und Tastatur über USB Hub?*

Danke für deine Antwort! Welches wäre denn z.B. ein vernünftiger? Das Anschlusskabel zum PC müsste auch etwas länger sein als es bei den meisten Hubs der Fall ist...


----------



## NatokWa (11. März 2017)

*AW: Maus und Tastatur über USB Hub?*

Da kann ich dir leider nicht helfen , der einzige HUB denn ich selbst mal hatte war ein USB 3'er und der hatte ein verdammt kurzes Kabel . Ich kann nichts empfehlen das ich nicht slebst malk ausprobiert habe .


----------



## Nile9063 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Maus und Tastatur über USB Hub?*

Okay, trotzdem Danke!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. März 2017)

*AW: Maus und Tastatur über USB Hub?*

So einen könntest du nehmen, den 3.0 bzw. Vorgängermodell habe ich hier seit Jahren stehen


----------



## Körschgen (11. März 2017)

*AW: Maus und Tastatur über USB Hub?*

Ich kann Anker grundsätzlich empfehlen, Aukey hat auch ein paar gute Produkte.


----------



## Nile9063 (20. März 2017)

*AW: Maus und Tastatur über USB Hub?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> So einen könntest du nehmen, den 3.0 bzw. Vorgängermodell habe ich hier seit Jahren stehen



LogiLink USB 3.0 Hub Metall Gehäuse Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Meinst du der hier tuts genauso? Also ich denke ich werde den nehmen, weil ich ihn direkt unter dem Schreibtisch montieren kann... Wenn du mit dem Hersteller bereits gute Erfahrungen hattest mache ich damit nichts falsch würde ich mal denken...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2017)

*AW: Maus und Tastatur über USB Hub?*

Jepp den kannste auch nehmen wenn man den irgendwo anschrauben will


----------

